# Umstieg auf VM-Ware



## NicoSch (18 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss gezwungener maßen für TIA V18 auf VM's umsteigen und wollte mal eure Erfahrungen mit VMWare hören.

Ich habe spezifisch den VMWare Player 17 im Blick aber für nur 35 Euro mehr gibt es ebenfalls die Workstation Pro.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Reicht der Player oder ist die Workstation eher Empfehlenswert? Alleine die Snapshot Funktion von der Pro klingt schon nicht verkehrt.

Grüße.


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2022)

Wir verwendet die Pro Version.
Ein Grund ist das wir für Siemens Software Firmenlizenzen haben, und Siemens fordert wenn die Firmenlizenzen in VMs installiert sind, müssen die VMs kryptiert werden, welches nur in die Pro Version gibts.


----------



## Benjamin (18 November 2022)

+1 für Professional

Neben den Snapshots ist der Netzwerkmanager auch sehr hilfreich


----------



## Poor-Tony (18 November 2022)

Kann ebenfalls bestätigen, dass der Netzwerkmanager allein schon den Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

Ja, auf jeden Fall Workstation Pro...


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2022)

Die Snapshot-Funktion der Pro ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## holber (19 November 2022)

Schau dir alternativ mal Virtual Box. Kann alles, was du brauchst. Einziges Manko ist, das die Virtual Box Extensions als Firma Kostenpflichtig ist. Wenn man nur via TCP/IP unterwegs ist, brauchst du sie nicht, wird erst interessant, wenn USB Geräte in die Virutal Box reinmüssen.


----------



## Holzmichl (19 November 2022)

Ich hatte vorher VirtualBox und aktuell VM-Ware Pro.
VM-Ware ist gefühlt schneller, allerdings ist die Ethernet-Anbindung "schwammiger", das heißt wenn ich zeitgleich per LAN und per WLAN in verschiedenen Netzen verbunden bin und einen Ethernet-Adapter im VM-Ware auf Disconnect schalte geht trotzdem Traffic drüber und TIA findet z.B. eine CPU in dem Netz, das eigentlich in der VM nicht verbunden ist. Dann muss ich tatsächlich physisch ausstecken oder Wifi trennen.
VirtualBox war da strikt und war so wie man es erwarten würde.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher VirtualBox und aktuell VM-Ware Pro.
> VM-Ware ist gefühlt schneller, allerdings ist die Ethernet-Anbindung "schwammiger", das heißt wenn ich zeitgleich per LAN und per WLAN in verschiedenen Netzen verbunden bin und einen Ethernet-Adapter im VM-Ware auf Disconnect schalte geht trotzdem Traffic drüber und TIA findet z.B. eine CPU in dem Netz, das eigentlich in der VM nicht verbunden ist. Dann muss ich tatsächlich physisch ausstecken oder Wifi trennen.
> VirtualBox war da strikt und war so wie man es erwarten würde.


Glaub das liegt an Win 10. Das geht bei mir auch nicht immer auf die Schnittstelle los, welche ich erwarten würde...


----------



## Holzmichl (19 November 2022)

VirtualBox hatte ich auch unter Win10, auch wenn auf anderem Laptop. Daher hätte ich es nicht aufs Windows geschoben...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ein Grund ist das wir für Siemens Software Firmenlizenzen haben, und Siemens fordert wenn die Firmenlizenzen in VMs installiert sind, müssen die VMs kryptiert werden, welches nur in die Pro Version gibts.


Ist zwar Offtopic, aber was ist das denn für eine Lizenzvariante, bzw. was kann die?


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2022)

Ich glaube die Lizenzen werden multi license genannt.
Die können auf ein beliebige Anzahl PCs installiert werden, anstatt nur 1 PC pro lizenz.
Ich glaube es wird nur angeboten an Firmen mit eine gewisse Anzahl Anwender und nur mit Abonnement.
Ähnlich zu die Volume License für Windows.


----------



## Michitronik (20 November 2022)

+1 VMWare Workstation pro

Snapshot, Netzwerkmanager und das exportieren der VM für z.B. den import auf einem ESXi ist das Geld wert. Aber Support bei VMware ist aus meiner Erfahrung umständlich und schwer zu erreichen.
Virtual Box habe ich nicht mehr im Einsatz, weil es zu oft Probleme gab.


----------

